# Flavored honey



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Freeze dried fruit powder is one means to flavor honey. This is often referred to as 'infused' honey. Try a search on this website and I bet you will find some good discussion. We sell flavored or infused honey except in straws along with various flavors of creamed honey. Heartland Honey sells quite a variety of freeze dried fruit flavorings. I belive Cecil & Jolie will also be pretty helpful with sending you good instructions if you ask with your order.

Another way to flavor honey is to use food flavorings, such as those from LorAnn. They offer around a 100 different flavors - our popular ones include Pina Colada, Lemon (many tea drinkers buy a lot of this), strawberry, mint chocolate chip and others. Visit LorAnn website www.lorannoils.com Very accomodating people at LorAnn, I like placing orders as you are treated like an old friend when calling in. I almost hate to order off their website just because I like the personal touch their customer service people give. You will have to experiment with flavored oils, as some need quite a bit to flavor while others need only a 'dab'. Just warm the honey slightly (80-90°F or so that it is very viscous), blend in a little flavoring and gently stir and taste sample until you like the results. I would guess around one CC or maybe more per cup of honey if you're doing small batches is plenty to start with and add more to your liking. The cinnamon and some others take only a little bit to make the flavor stand out.


----------

